# Stud colts height?



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

They do say a stallion will mature faster thus quit growing sooner than a gelding but the height difference you get is an inch or less if I remember right. Not that big of a deal, really.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Every horse that I have ever measured from the middle of the knee to the cornet band has been accurate. That being said, I think the only horses I've ever measured were the girls.
I wouldn't consider the growth being stunted from testosterone. A horse remaining a stud is his natural form. Lack of testosterone and the delayed closure of bones is the unnatural. I think the difference is an inch or less though. 

My mare grew her last inch between 6 and 7 years old.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

I always hear the younger you geld the taller and the later (or not at all) the thicker the neck.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

From those pictures he looks like he has plenty of growing to do.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

He will definitely grow up and out more.

I have had some colts as two year olds even be a whole hand shorter than they were as five and six year olds. 

My cow bred mare was 13.3 forever and finally grew that last inch to 14h at 7yrs old. 

He wouldn't surprise me if he made it up to 15h. 

He's a cutie. How's he bred?


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Testosterone closes the growth plates so stallions tend to be shorter, then mares, then geldings. But really, we're talking a few inches at most.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

He should still grow. My gelding shot up two inches between the ages six and eight.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you for all the answers!!! He has been growing pretty fast recently, I will be happy no matter what height he ends up but I'll be thrilled if he makes 14.3 or better. I can't figure out how to make the link but his registered name is Spin On Reygan and he is on allbreedpedigree. He just got best of show at his first halter show!!! Super proud of the little guy.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Star kept growing until she was 6. 

He's beautiful. Are you planning on keeping him intact for a stallion prospect?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Congrats on your show  Pretty spiffy!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Rain Shadow said:


> Star kept growing until she was 6.
> 
> He's beautiful. Are you planning on keeping him intact for a stallion prospect?


So far yes I am. But it is still completely up to him, if he can't keep his mind about him while in training or if my trainer starts to question his show ability then he looses the privilege. But luckily for him he is still minding his manners and is on track for the futurities next year so the boys are still sticking around


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

My two yr old gelding was almost 14 hh when I got him 7 months ago, hes 15hh currently! He was gelded at 6-9 months, the other gelding we got at the same time was gelded at 1 1/2 and is only 14.2 hh at two. 
So I imagine that being gelded does help hight some.


----------

